# Interesting weekend (Long)



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness Riley was ok. That is why we have to stick up for our pets especially if you are talking to the receptionists. Sometimes they dont think alot of things are serious when they are. He probably didnt have to poop because there wasnt anything left in his system from throwing it all up. Tell him to stop scaring all of us.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Thank goodness Riley was ok. That is why we have to stick up for our pets especially if you are talking to the receptionists. Sometimes they dont think alot of things are serious when they are. He probably didnt have to poop because there wasnt anything left in his system from throwing it all up. Tell him to stop scaring all of us.


That's exactly how they were acting - like it wasn't a big deal and we were a couple of kooks for asking if they should have him vomit and get whatever it was out of his system, while we still could. Even the vet herself was acting that way. 
She went on for a good ten minutes, telling me that she didn't think it was a good idea and that if I insisted on it, I'd have to sign a waiver. She told me that if it was something that ended up causing an obstruction, we could "just" surgically remove it. THEN tells me that she could do an x-ray to see if it was small enough to safely come back up. Like, why in the hell didn't she suggest that in the first place?

LOL - And yes, he got a good stern lecture last night about scaring us! (After we were done hugging on him for a few hours.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I changed vet's after an incident where I took Ranger in and the vet didn't seem to care. He'd been losing hair around his eye for a week and it was all bloody (even though he wasn't scratching it) so we went in. It was the most frustrating vet visit ever. All the vet said was that it didn't "look" like anything important and the blood/scabs were probably from him scratching. I kept saying no, he hasnt' been scratching at it. She says she thinks it happened from a trauma, like he ran into something. Well, then why is it getting worse? She didn't answer a single question! Just kept saying oh, well I think it's trauma...then told me to put cool water and optic polysporin on it. That's what I'd been doing! The kicker? That pointless, infuriating vet visit cost me $200!!!! I changed vets shortly after that. What a moron.

Glad Riley's okay!! Too bad you had such an infuriating vet visit. Good luck on your search for a new (better) one!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Ranger said:


> I changed vet's after an incident where I took Ranger in and the vet didn't seem to care. He'd been losing hair around his eye for a week and it was all bloody (even though he wasn't scratching it) so we went in. It was the most frustrating vet visit ever. All the vet said was that it didn't "look" like anything important and the blood/scabs were probably from him scratching. I kept saying no, he hasnt' been scratching at it. She says she thinks it happened from a trauma, like he ran into something. Well, then why is it getting worse? She didn't answer a single question! Just kept saying oh, well I think it's trauma...then told me to put cool water and optic polysporin on it. That's what I'd been doing! The kicker? That pointless, infuriating vet visit cost me $200!!!! I changed vets shortly after that. What a moron.
> 
> Glad Riley's okay!! Too bad you had such an infuriating vet visit. Good luck on your search for a new (better) one!


Wow. Sounds like she was just throwing guesses out there to see what would stick. And $200 for _that_? I don't blame you for being ticked off. Or for changing vets!

It seemed to me like the woman we saw had no idea what she should do either, so she preferred to do nothing and was willing to just hope that everything turned out okay. I know there are plenty of times when "wait and see" IS the best approach, but I don't think it would have been the right call here.

I have another clinic in mind, already. (If PG would enable her private messages, I could find out if they're as good as they're cracked up to be. :curtain: )


----------

